# fall/winter pics



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

these are some pics of my adventures so far this year!!!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

a few more..........


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

and last but not least..................................thanks for lookin


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ha sry im back.......its my first time posting pics and im just figuring it out


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

nice fish man, cool pics


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks it a blast to catchem and see all the scenery


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

nice pics,its great seeing kids with fish


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice pics....Great to see the kid enjoying the outdoors...

Dan


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice fishies Mario. Great to see a youngster like you getting after it. 

Hope your BBALL season is going well this winter.

See you when things thaw abit. Get the fire started.

C510I


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lol thanks ....yep....im going threw withdrawl...hehehehe.......carl are you kenny??? if not who are you?/?


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

my name gives it away

see you soon

c510i


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lol ok.....pm me!!!!!


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

That is one happy young man.

Great pics !


----------

